# Cyprexx Safety Hazards



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I got the word yesterday that from now on all Safety Hazards such as paint and tires will be paid as regular debris.

Anyone else been told this?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I got the word yesterday that from now on all Safety Hazards such as paint and tires will be paid as regular debris.
> 
> Anyone else been told this?


no but it doesn`t surprise me, they keep getting cheaper and cheaper. Have been adding more and more things to flat rate. It`s like there afraid were going to make a profit!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

So 2 tires on the rims are what? 2/5 of a cubic yard @ $22 cud?


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> So 2 tires on the rims are what? 2/5 of a cubic yard @ $22 cud?


I think there doing to remove any way to make a flat rate job work!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I still work for them but am looking for other companies to replace them


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I still work for them but am looking for other companies to replace them


Same here. 

I submitted a bid yesterday for $2,300 and was told is would only pay $950. I passed. It will cost me more than that to do the job. 

This coordinator sees 25 CY where everyone else sees 95 CY.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Same here.
> 
> I submitted a bid yesterday for $2,300 and was told is would only pay $950. I passed. It will cost me more than that to do the job.
> 
> This coordinator sees 25 CY where everyone else sees 95 CY.


wow ,they normally want to me to come. they will there seeing 20 cyd less then I bid I normally bid high so I can come down. the only reason they can do this too us is there endless supply of FNG`s. Most around here only last about 6 months, but long enough to lower price to a new. Cyprexx doesn`t care to have good vendors they only want cheap vendors.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> This coordinator sees 25 CY where everyone else sees 95 CY.


You should hire *that* coordinator to work on your trashout crew and pay them for exactly what they see. Now see how you make money?


----------



## Used and Abused (Jun 28, 2013)

*What are they thinking*

_*Yep got told this today on the last*_ _*house i did and its over 100 miles to a place that will take paint. they have lost their ^&%$ minds.

*_


----------



## Used and Abused (Jun 28, 2013)

Was also told back in 2012 to bid all tree limb removal that required a ladder( which I did and got paid for ),but now it will be part of the initial services ( OH 
and its always been part of it. they go silent when i produce emails asking for the bids in the past).


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Used and Abused said:


> _*Yep got told this today on the last*_ _*house i did and its over 100 miles to a place that will take paint. they have lost their ^&%$ minds.
> 
> *_


There is no where to legally dump paint in my county. You have to pay to dispose of it and it costs me about $7 per gallon. 

Yesterday I passed on a flat rate house with 17 gallons of paint and the coordinator got upset. 

So now we have a new deal. All paint that is determined to match the paint in the house is now considered to be touch up paint and can be neatly stacked in the garage or a shed and left. 

Sounds good to me. A tire every now and then I can deal with, but we routinely find 10 to 60 gallons of paint at 80% of our houses.


----------



## Used and Abused (Jun 28, 2013)

*Hope you got that in the form of an email from them.
I fear half the time they tell us things like that just to get the job done then when a Fannie Mac inspector pegs it you’re hung out to dry.
It’s happened to me. Now everything is in the form of an email.
CYA.*


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yep, if it wasn't in writing then it probably never happened. And, even if it was, many times companies will use the old "well, they aren't with us anymore" scheme, as if that should make any difference. BTW, Fannie Mae doesn't sign off on those deals.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I got the word yesterday that from now on all Safety Hazards such as paint and tires will be paid as regular debris.
> 
> Anyone else been told this?


Those are HEALTH hazards and are to be disposed of accordingly...
You have different fees for this and you need to tell Cyprexx the same thing everyone here in Nevada told them...
GO BLOW!!!!
DO NOT REMOVE THEM AS DEBRIS.

Check your local laws on this as they vary from state to state but that is not bebris....what you have listed are classified as hazardous materials....

Also if someone will get me the email...documentation....I will make a stink about this...we flat out tell them no work order with the fee we need it stays I don't care what they say...FNMA or any other lender says this. This is just a way for these companies to increase their revenues at your expense....

From yesterdays round table
http://aladayllc.com/2013/10/17/business-hours-in-the-ppi-what-are-yours/


----------



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

*Same thing here*

I have been working with Cyprexx for 6 years and recently have gotten my bids hacked down by the coordinator saying "I only see such-and-such cubic yd." I used to be able to negotiate with them fairly, but now they just use this tactic and underbid me to the point where I wont do the job for free. I am glad to hear its not just me and this is happening with all the coordinators. They want to fill their deep pockets, but its not gonna be at my expense. :furious:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

MrMojangles said:


> I have been working with Cyprexx for 6 years and recently have gotten my bids hacked down by the coordinator saying "I only see such-and-such cubic yd." I used to be able to negotiate with them fairly, but now they just use this tactic and underbid me to the point where I wont do the job for free. I am glad to hear its not just me and this is happening with all the coordinators. They want to fill their deep pockets, but its not gonna be at my expense. :furious:



Getting ready to bid a large job! will what coordinator tries tomorrow!


----------



## MrMojangles (Oct 23, 2013)

*Cyprexx*

Here we go.....Cut,Cut,Cut.
Never thought it would happen with cyprexx. You bid a fair $800.00 only to have a counter offer of $400.00. ( wouldn't even cover labor). Then they get the new vendors who are willing to work for $8.00 a hour to complete the work. I have no problem with new vendor's, but I've gone back to a few of these jobs and have seen many QA issues. It's going to backfire on them.:furious:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Well coordinator got back with on large bid, I had to pass on it.30 gallions of paint is to be included in my CYD(or I would Cyprexx`s Bid) There saying photos only justify a total of 30 CYD I bid 50! I have been doing this for thirteen years and all sudden I do not know how to count debris!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

I`m not seeing any future in working for them any more! They were anyways lower pay than other ,but ease to get along with. When it gets to the point I`m lose money or breaking even I`ll just say home! Please reassign order. Was told I can`t keep over bidding jobs!:icon_rolleyes:


----------



## propresmd (Sep 19, 2013)

I applied with them here in Maryland. They told me since I was a new vendor they were only going to pay me $15 a yard for trash outs. I told them that was unacceptable, The dump doesn't give me a break because I am new. I told them that at the end of the day my company has to make money and that is the was it is and I'm not going to play their low-balling games. Thanks but no thanks!


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

propresmd said:


> I applied with them here in Maryland. They told me since I was a new vendor they were only going to pay me $15 a yard for trash outs. I told them that was unacceptable, The dump doesn't give me a break because I am new. I told them that at the end of the day my company has to make money and that is the was it is and I'm not going to play their low-balling games. Thanks but no thanks!


Not sure what`s up with them, but there going to run all there good contractors off and only be left with hacks!


----------

